# What did you get for xmas?



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2019)

Ok everybody, what did you get for Christmas?


----------



## TimR (Dec 26, 2019)

Hottub

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 9 | Useful 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 26, 2019)

I got some more cool aircraft related decorations for my office wall, a router plane, a trim router with plunge base (used mainly for creating keyhole slots with my jig), and other assorted stuff.

We had a really good time at the oldest son's house with great food and great company.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 26, 2019)

Had the kids and grandbaby up for Christmas. One belated Christmas present is we get to watch the grandbaby for the day. We are letting the kids have a day to themselves.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 4


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 26, 2019)

I got free food,won $2 on a lottery ticket and got to see my kid and meet her new boyfriend. Between me and my old lady,we don’t do gifts anymore.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 26, 2019)

Big gift was a new tenoning jig for my tablesaw. With more and more accessories, I have fewer excuses for not producing woodworking projects! Chuck

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 26, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Had the kids and grandbaby up for Christmas. One belated Christmas present is we get to watch the grandbaby for the day. We are letting the kids have a day to themselves.
> 
> View attachment 176289


Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 26, 2019)

A couple pieces of 149 million year old of wood from Santa!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2019)

Spinartist said:


> A couple pieces of 149 million year old of wood from Santa!!
> 
> View attachment 176293


Also known as coal because you where a very bad boy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2019)

I got some really nice Carhart clothing, hat, gloves, and 3 heavyweight T shirts. I dig Carhart stuff! Betty got me a really nice set of Narex mortising chisels. They are very nice.


 Really nice cromo steel blades, hardened to 59 rockwell.


 They instantly found a home on the shop pegboard wall.



They where my favorite gift.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 26, 2019)

I got a gift card from my best friend and used it to buy the Bosch 7amp barrel body jigsaw, since I don’t own a jigsaw yet. I got a micro jig block thing for the tablesaw that I’m getting from my father in law, a bass fish ornament, and the best gift of all was watching my 2 year old son open his gifts and enjoy all of them. Priceless.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 26, 2019)

Nova live center system, misc small tools and an Instapot.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 26, 2019)

How did she know?

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mlyle (Dec 27, 2019)

Yeah Xmas is gone and 2020 looms......

So the conversation I want to hear is who got the best, coolest, most expensive (only if you want the wifey/Hubby to know) just how much Santa spent on you....for some wonderful tool for y'all.

Ok my GF...got me a gift cert from the Woodworking store close to me...$50.00...of which i was really glad
to not get any more of those Gift certs from BB...as I have spent way too much in my young life at BB.

Ok back to the quest at hand....

Tell us what ya got..... I know somebody out there got a killer new lathe or...that new bowl gouge from you 
know where.....

Thanks all

Happy New Years !!!!

MLyle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2019)

Narex mortising chisels.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 27, 2019)

Jerky, root beer, mitten gloves, socks, and snack foods from friends and family.

Helping a client who has not recovered form heart surgery empty his shop. After so many hours, I get to do the old school 'Wheel of Fortune' shopping thing to offset hours cleaning and selling items for him. So, 2 blades for the DeWalt circular saw, packing tape, electrical tape, some small twist bits (drill bits), kindling for the stove, small Craftsman tap & die set and a large 15 pound 24" adjustable wrench. I also got 11 feet of 5/16ths rusty chain. I bought 2 hook ends yesterday for it and put it in the truck. Also got a Buyers 3 ball hitch for the truck. Client is happy, I'm pleased so I guess it is all good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 27, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Narex mortising chisels.
> View attachment 176306 View attachment 176307


nice set of chisels

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> nice set of chisels


It's the first completete set of chisels that I own. The rest of my bench chisels I just acquired here and there.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 27, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's the first completete set of chisels that I own. The rest of my bench chisels I just acquired here and there.


i don't know all there is to know about chisels but i'm having a hard time imagining ones that exist that you don't have

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 27, 2019)

Tenoning jig for my tablesaw. Pics not available as I am visiting family. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clarkhus (Dec 27, 2019)

My first lathe! Now on to turning and my Grand Daughters enjoy it

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mlyle (Dec 27, 2019)

Wow pretty cool chisels. I love mortising chisels
You must let us know how the Narrex work 
And hold an edge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> Wow pretty cool chisels. I love mortising chisels
> You must let us know how the Narrex work
> And hold an edge


Will do, all chisels need to be sharpened fresh out of the box.


----------



## Mlyle (Dec 27, 2019)

Wow and Zow. I knew some lucky guy or grand daughters would get a lathe.

congrads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2019)

clarkhus said:


> My first lathe! Now on to turning and my Grand Daughters enjoy it
> 
> View attachment 176324
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new lathe, very cool. Getting the youngsters involved makes it even better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 27, 2019)

clarkhus said:


> My first lathe! Now on to turning and my Grand Daughters enjoy it
> 
> View attachment 176324
> 
> ...


My first,well only,lathe is a turncrafter commander 10inch swing. I’ve had it for under a year,close to a year now. I reccomend you up grade the tool rests as both of mine have broken,other than that it’s been great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 27, 2019)

on the new lathe! Fantastic that you've already got your granddaughters working with it.

Greg, you'll like the Narex. I don't have a set, but have 1/4 and 3/8 mortise chisels. Only ones I've used for years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mlyle (Dec 27, 2019)

Is the tool rest on the Turncrafter a 5/8”????


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 27, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> Is the tool rest on the Turncrafter a 5/8”????


Yes,and is cast,


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2019)

Cast tool rests are no good. I've broken at least one, maybe two. I have all 3 sizes of these tool rests from Rockler and really like them.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2019)

As for what I got for Christmas in the realm of woodworking: a Ryoba saw, a small square, couple carving tools to try my hand at spoon carving, and a book. And an agreement from my wife to be able to spend a little bit of money helping set up my new shop space.

Best thing though? Seeing the looks on my kids faces as they open their gifts.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 27, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Cast tool rests are no good. I've broken at least one, maybe two. I have all 3 sizes of these tool rests from Rockler and really like them.


That’s not a bad deal, I bought a 3ft length of 5/8 rod and made one,sort of. My welding skills are not very good,but it is stronger than the ones I had.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Dec 27, 2019)

@Sprung 
Good for you. New tools make my day....


----------



## Mlyle (Dec 27, 2019)

@T.Ben
So you have a 5/8 post and 5/8 rest!????


----------



## Mlyle (Dec 27, 2019)

I need to learn to weld. Yes


----------



## Maverick (Dec 27, 2019)

I got a Jet 12" bench top drill press. (I actually got it a few weeks before Christmas when it was on sale and had free shipping). I had a Shopsmith for around 35 years but I was to the point in my woodworking hobby that about the only thing I was using it for anymore was the drill press so I sold it earlier this year. I now have all of the stand alone tools that the SW had.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 27, 2019)

clarkhus said:


> My first lathe! Now on to turning and my Grand Daughters enjoy it
> 
> View attachment 176324
> 
> ...



Congrats on the new lathe and even better is the quality time spent with your granddaughter sharing something you both enjoy. Please take this with the best intentions, but definitely have her take off the bracelets. Those strings dangling about are a tragic accident just looking for an excuse to happen. I hope you both enjoy it together for years to come!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mlyle (Dec 27, 2019)

congrads on the new Jet Drill press......so it did not go under the
tree??????


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 27, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> @T.Ben
> So you have a 5/8 post and 5/8 rest!????


Yep,for now,will be trying a couple other things in the near future.


----------



## Maverick (Dec 27, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> ...so it did not go under the
> tree??????



No, but it was under the roof of my garage which had Christmas lights on it....does that count?!?!? LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2019)

I forgot to mention I also got a pair of tickets to the supercross in March, 12th row! I'm a big supercross and motocross fan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 27, 2019)

I am too Greg. I used to race when I was younger. My body is paying for it now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 27, 2019)

I used a gift card to buy a Bosch 7amp barrel handle Jigsaw. It comes in tomorrow. Not sure if I’ll like the barrel handle but I’ll have to try it out. I’ve never owned or used a Jigsaw so I’m really excited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 28, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I am too Greg. I used to race when I was younger. My body is paying for it now!


I never raced, but grew up riding in the deserts of California. I used to go to Carlsbad and watch the races all the time. I remember the Honda Elsinore's when they first came out, I lusted for that bike. Husqvarna 360's where popular in the desert. I used to go to the Pontiac silverdome here in Michigan every year to watch the races, the silverdome is gone now. Now I go to Ford field in Detroit, way better than watching the pitiful lions

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 28, 2019)

I got a blade changer and a set of casters for my router table. Bought them from Rockler then gave them to my daughter who promptly wrapped them and returned them back to my Christmas tree!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2019)

My wife got me a power washer. It's not for woodworking but it's a cool tool!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 29, 2019)

Nothing for woodworking, a couple dolls, some clothes, a few other things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clarkhus (Dec 29, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Congrats on the new lathe and even better is the quality time spent with your granddaughter sharing something you both enjoy. Please take this with the best intentions, but definitely have her take off the bracelets. Those strings dangling about are a tragic accident just looking for an excuse to happen. I hope you both enjoy it together for years to come!


Thank you Steve, I never noticed the stringed.


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 29, 2019)

Underwear and socks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 29, 2019)

Well that and a couple dozen exotic oysters. Shucked 'em and slurped 'em down with a smile!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 29, 2019)

My little brother has known that I’ve wanted to try resin casting for awhile now. He stopped by last night and gave me a harbor freight paint pot for me to modify it and make a pressure pot. I’m super excited about it and it was an awesome gift (probably the best one in a long time). I watched a couple of videos And bought all the stuff I needed. I came home, started putting it together, got to the last piece and I didn’t buy the air hose attachment with male threads :/ so it’s been driving me crazy! I’ll get a new piece tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 29, 2019)

Zack, you broke the Cardinal rule in plumbing: Always buy a male and female of every type fitting you might need. And then return the extras later........

Although for me, I never get around to returning anything, so have a great supply of plumbing supplies, both air and water.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 29, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Zack, you broke the Cardinal rule in plumbing: Always buy a male and female of every type fitting you might need. And then return the extras later........
> 
> Although for me, I never get around to returning anything, so have a great supply of plumbing supplies, both air and water.




See, I had no idea! But now I have learned my lesson now! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 30, 2019)

My wife surprized me with a pair of shoe stretchers.
I was pretty stoked to get them.

Why would a grown man get excited for a pair of shoe stretchers?
Because the diabetes has swelled up my feet to the point I can't get my shoes on anymore.
It's way cheaper to stretch them instead of buying new shoes.

Here's a link for them.
www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H9SI4RG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 30, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> Well that and a couple dozen exotic oysters. Shucked 'em and slurped 'em down with a smile!


Just what the heck is exotic oysters..I do love me some oysters!! I bet they are easier to find here on the Gulf Coast than in Tennessee

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 31, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Just what the heck is exotic oysters..I do love me some oysters!! I bet they are easier to find here on the Gulf Coast than in Tennessee


LOL!!! Yep, not as easy nor as fresh as we used to do from our cabin on the intracoastal. Had a bed between the spoil island and Padre or a place in Baffin Bay we called "the rocks", we'd occasionally pilfer from - way back when! The exotics we got from Whole Paycheck. That day they had 7 different varieties. From Pacific Blue Points to some Chesapeake bay. Some were farmed some were wild. For some reason, they did not have any Gulf Oysters - nor did they have any catfish - Guess both were just too darn REDNECK for them to touch! My favorites were the two I mentioned - the Blue Points and the Chesapeake bay. The Chesapeake bay ones were surprising - I had Chesapeakes before and did not like them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 31, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Just what the heck is exotic oysters..I do love me some oysters!! I bet they are easier to find here on the Gulf Coast than in Tennessee



where on the gulf coast?


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 31, 2019)

Gardnaaa said:


> where on the gulf coast?


Houston/Galveston area -- Home of the 2019 runnerup World Series Champions

Reactions: Like 2


----------

